# What is the best low noise .22 ammo?



## NJ Rich

I want a .22 rim fire ammo that doesn't make a lot of noise and is still accurate and effective at 25 yards. Thanks, NJ Rich


----------



## Old Vet

It will be one of the subsconic butets aroune. CB Caps are another low noise round. It is nesearicly to fire them in a bolt or sinkel shot.


----------



## Cabin Fever

What is the best low noise .22 ammo? How about a .22 cal pellet in a 1000 fps pellet gun with a scope. 

Is it quiet? You're kidding....right?

Are they accurate at 25 yards? No problem!


----------



## CoonXpress

Better yet, what type of firearm are you going to shoot it out of??
Pistol, forget about it, even a subsonic is loud out of them.
Rifle, either a standard or subsonic round will do the trick.
Try the following link to get an idea of what rounds can be used. Remember muzzle velocity has to be under 1150fps to be subsonic.
Ballistic Chart 

Will


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

Old Vet said:


> It will be one of the subsconic butets aroune. CB Caps are another low noise round. It is nesearicly to fire them in a bolt or sinkel shot.


i have remington /browning clone that will shoot the cb caps semi auto no problem. It makes a great squirrel round!


----------



## Old Vet

CGUARDSMAN I apreachate that much but he wanted to keep it lo noise. The Semiauto will have more noise than a bolt action.


----------



## tn_junk

I use .22 subsonic, 60 grain bullet, by Aquila. Very quiet and very, very deadly. Even at the subsonic speeds, the 60 grain bullet hits hard and penetrates well. My gun is a Marlin Bolt, and I buy my ammo from Cabelas.

galump


----------



## Sand Flat Bob

NJ Rich said:


> I want a .22 rim fire ammo that doesn't make a lot of noise and is still accurate and effective at 25 yards. Thanks, NJ Rich


Go to any large gun show in Texas and buy a silencer that fits your gun. Lots for sale. Probably illegal in any state, but still openly sold.

Bob


----------



## swamp man

Old Vet said:


> CGUARDSMAN I apreachate that much but he wanted to keep it lo noise. The Semiauto will have more noise than a bolt action.


Yep....it makes a huge difference.
I like the CCI CB long.
It's a good balance between the ultra-light CB caps,and the really heavy Aguilla SSS stuff.


----------



## NJ Rich

First, thanks for your help. Nothing beats getting advice from experienced shooters.

Cabin, Will a pellet rifle take out a ground hog/wood chuck? I thought of that but the good ones are costly.

BTW: I am using a bolt action Mossberg Rifle. I have used CB Caps before, but that was years ago. I think I'll buy some other loads you shooters suggested and see what works best for me.

If new visitors have suggestions pass them on.

Thanks everyone. NJ Rich


----------



## Mylash

Sand Flat Bob said:


> Go to any large gun show in Texas and buy a silencer that fits your gun. Lots for sale. Probably illegal in any state, but still openly sold.
> 
> Bob


The penalty for being caught possessing a silencer is measured in years.


----------



## pancho

Mylash said:


> The penalty for being caught possessing a silencer is measured in years.


That is for sure. I knew a man who was making them and selling them. Lost contact with him while he was in prison.


----------



## Mallow

I am in the process of getting a BATF Form 4 silenced .22 The states that are legal to have them you can go that route and legally obtain one.


----------



## Old Vet

Yes If you have money to waste then a silencer can be the way to go9. It must have BATF licence for it and a tax stamp on it. The silencer is good for only a few shots then you must but another one. 

Since he is shoting a bolt action then one of the Aquila rounds or a cb cap is the way to go. They can't be heard for about 50 feet and they don't cost a arm and a leg and a right hand to own.


----------



## tallpaul

Sand Flat Bob said:


> Go to any large gun show in Texas and buy a silencer that fits your gun. Lots for sale. Probably illegal in any state, but still openly sold.
> 
> Bob


Thats the biggest load of BS I' have heard in a while. They ARE not sold openly UNLESS they are from a registered class three dealer or class 2 manufacturer. Most states allow legal ownership of silencers but a few don't. If all the requirements and background checks are met they are not hard to get legally.

Your information is such that is spread by the Gun show haters and the IGNORANT etc

I have had my registered silencer for over fifteen years legally and it quiets down the submachine gun just fine  I want to add another or two as time comes.

Pellet guns are not all quiet...

I have some aquilla .22 super colibri is pretty quiet out of my rifles... accuracy is always an individual thing...


----------



## tallpaul

Old Vet said:


> Yes If you have money to waste then a silencer can be the way to go9. It must have BATF licence for it and a tax stamp on it. The silencer is good for only a few shots then you must but another one.


A modern silencer is good for quite a bit more than "a few shots" and quite a few are made to disassemble and clean...

I really hate when folks talk of what they really don't have experience with.


----------



## tallpaul

NJ Rich said:


> First, thanks for your help. Nothing beats getting advice from experienced shooters.
> 
> Cabin, Will a pellet rifle take out a ground hog/wood chuck? I thought of that but the good ones are costly.
> 
> BTW: I am using a bolt action Mossberg Rifle. I have used CB Caps before, but that was years ago. I think I'll buy some other loads you shooters suggested and see what works best for me.
> 
> If new visitors have suggestions pass them on.
> 
> Thanks everyone. NJ Rich


I have killed quite a few groundhogs with a .22 cee bee Remington round out of a ruger 10/22 years back when I lived in an apartment complex...

A beeman r-9 for around 300.00 is a quality gun capable of short range groundhog and a sheriden pumper in 5mm would likely work to with maximum pumps. I also find a conibear trap or a live trap to be a viable option. Apples work good for bait


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

Old Vet said:


> CGUARDSMAN I apreachate that much but he wanted to keep it lo noise. The Semiauto will have more noise than a bolt action.


its no louder than the clap of your hands


----------



## wdchuck

NJ Rich said:


> First, thanks for your help. Nothing beats getting advice from experienced shooters.
> 
> Cabin, Will a pellet rifle take out a ground hog/wood chuck? I thought of that but the good ones are costly.
> 
> If new visitors have suggestions pass them on.
> 
> Thanks everyone. NJ Rich


I've been using CCI LR .22 rounds, haven't woken up the kids/wife yet.

When plinkin chipmunks I've used my Sheridan .20cal pellet rifle, even took out a possum at 75yds, but on the groundhogs, shot plenty this year, I took one out with the pellet gun, didn't die as fast as I'd like, but it will do the job. 

I've been itching to try some .22shorts in my semi/auto rifle, for the sound level also, keep forgetting to buy them when at the store.


----------



## jross

Not to change the subject, but Winchester is recalling some lots of 22LR's because of double charging. Their notice is in American Rifleman, but I am sure there must be something on their website.


----------



## Old Vet

overcourse go and buy a silencer like tallpaul reconemded. My experance with a silencer was 25 years ago. It was one of the ones that the military had and is made by the lowest bidder. They were not worth anywhere what they cost except for the first few rounds. Every time you use them they would become lowder each time until you were to the origamial blast. What tallpaul decribing is what everyone thinks about when hearing the word silencer. I will be reading about them in the future and see if that is the case. I doubt it is a real silencer but a noise supresior.


----------



## tallpaul

Old vet most all are suppressors... there are some scary quiet and close to the movie suppressors out there but usually the bullet slap of the bullet hitting the close in target is loud also etc...
Silencer is a generic term , mufflers are called silencers in some other areas as well... it may be a more worldly term. suppressors/silencers are about interchangeable for normal conversation 

Ya can find a lot more info at

http://www.silencertests.com/


----------



## tamarackreg

I've been using PMC Moderator subsonic hollow point LR for a few months now. They are quieter than standard LR shells and have good trajectory and on-game performance. 50 yard woodchucks are not a problem.

For those who use autos - they cycle my 10/22 most of the time.


----------



## Old Vet

I have been reading the link made by tallpaul it is most of what I thaught it would be. The best that is listed is by the SWR Apachee and is not quiet enough to make any diference. It will be only 163.6 unsupresed and 123.0 supresed. That will make it louder than most car alarms. They are not quiet enough to make any diference unless you take a supsonic round or cb caps and shoot them through them. The price will make the diference. It will take $200 just for tax then you need to come up with at least another $200-$600 for the silencer then geting it mounted on your gun unless it has a screw end on the barel. But most of the people here don't care about money just go out and put it on your visa.


----------



## Shade26000

I have to say I'm preaty intrested in these high power air rifles.
http://www.gamousa.com/Catalog.aspx?Product=68
A pellet gun in much quiter. On that site they have video of a guy taking down a wild hog with on. Not to mention cheep on ammo and now you can hunt anywhere. What's you oppion on that?


----------



## March Hare

I have one of those GAMO air rifles with the same power plant as the one you linked to. It would be an understatement to say that taking a wild hog with one is ambitious. It is just the medicine for ravens, squirrels, rabbits, and the like, though.

Russ


----------



## swamp man

Shade26000 said:


> I have to say I'm preaty intrested in these high power air rifles.
> http://www.gamousa.com/Catalog.aspx?Product=68
> A pellet gun in much quiter. On that site they have video of a guy taking down a wild hog with on. Not to mention cheep on ammo and now you can hunt anywhere. What's you oppion on that?


No,a subsonic .22 round,especially fired through something other than an autoloader,is far quieter than a spring-piston air rifle,and generally delivers more energy,depending on the particulars.
My Gamo 220 hunter is waaaaaaaaaayy louder than a CCI CB through my Marlin 880 SS.


----------



## swamp man

March Hare said:


> I have one of those GAMO air rifles with the same power plant as the one you linked to. It would be an understatement to say that taking a wild hog with one is ambitious. It is just the medicine for ravens, squirrels, rabbits, and the like, though.
> 
> Russ


Yep.


----------



## tallpaul

Gamo should be banned from showing that STUNT it likely will cause undue suffering to many animals and likely death to some uniformed rambo who tries to take a coyote/hog/dod etc with a gun no where near reliable or ethical to do so...


----------



## tallpaul

Old Vet said:


> I have been reading the link made by tallpaul it is most of what I thaught it would be. The best that is listed is by the SWR Apachee and is not quiet enough to make any diference. It will be only 163.6 unsupresed and 123.0 supresed. That will make it louder than most car alarms. They are not quiet enough to make any diference unless you take a supsonic round or cb caps and shoot them through them. The price will make the diference. It will take $200 just for tax then you need to come up with at least another $200-$600 for the silencer then geting it mounted on your gun unless it has a screw end on the barel. But most of the people here don't care about money just go out and put it on your visa.



OLd vet ya really need to hear these things... you don't have a clue my friend. They are not intnded to totally silence and car alarms are ALOT LOUDER!!! A proper suppressor is quieter than one hand clap and alot of the newer ones are less than that. They are not recognizable as gunshots mere yards from the shot and totally disguise the signature as well as reduce the noises. You can not take the numbers by themselves. You need an understanding of them and the suppressors to begin with. If you don't have that nor the desire to learn then just stay in your mis informed worls and do not partake- that is ok... Or goto knob creek and see whats out there


----------



## Old Vet

Do they shoot .22 supresed rounds their. I have been their and didn't see any. But I don't go every year maby they did them when I was not present. So I guess to be informed I neeed to camp out on the ranges and see all the shothing every year.


----------



## tallpaul

Old Vet yes the subsonic ammo makes a difference unless the guns are modified to keep the round subsonic etc. The crack of the supersonic bullet can cause someone to think a silencer to be ineffective just as the bullet hitting something can. There are some neat things about modern cans and yes a few idiosyncrasies also. They are not for the budget minded but they do have their place. I'd love ta have a few more, a .223 and a .22lr for starters. A .223 while not silent reduces the noise to much like a .22lr and is no where near terrible on the ears as an unsuppressed .223

As far as knob creek I would ask on that forum - they have silencer comparison shoots occasionally and may have one near you.


----------



## comfortablynumb

fill a 2 liter pop bottle with packing peanuts, cut a 1" hole in the center of the bottom and clamp it on the end of the barrel.

I dunno about accurate but its real quiet for about 10 shots.


----------



## tallpaul

comfortablynumb said:


> fill a 2 liter pop bottle with packing peanuts, cut a 1" hole in the center of the bottom and clamp it on the end of the barrel.
> 
> I dunno about accurate but its real quiet for about 10 shots.


that very well be quiet "for about ten shots" but it is also good for a felony conviction 10 years in jail and a 250,000 dollar fine plus lawyer fee's etc... well of course if its not registered but most would not spend the 300 and the time for ten shots. 

Also your ability to use your sights would be non existent and the bullet "plowing through" all the filler is tough on the accuracy too as ya seem ta mention.

You can buy "if legal in your particular area" a devent .22 lr can for about 250.00 and the taxstamp is 200.oo you can be legal and learn about the issue for under 500.00 and not worry about bin "busted" etc and they are alot of FUN and the "not everyone has one factor is cool also. I like the ability to shoot and not alert everyone else that I am shootin . Considering how good our gunlaws are and how tough they are everywhere else it strikes me as odd that in the us that Suppressors are so tough ta get. England as well as most european countries with thir tough gun laws make silencer ownership easy and cheap and consider it "good neighborship" as ya do a muffler on a car...

its retarded for the states to be so backward and against an easy environmental fix

If they were as easy and cheap as over there likely I'd have a dozen or more


----------

